# The PetCo Battle



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I figured, since I complain so much about my local PetCo on other threads, I'd make a journal about it.... This is strictly for my local PetCo, not all PetCos are ran like this and I pray that they aren't. 

This is my battle with PetCo to clean, feed and take care of their baby and adult bettas...hence the title. 

This has been a 2 month battle, and it seems there is no end in sight. 

BE ADVISED! Pictures have deplorable conditions, dying or dead bettas in them.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck! So glad that my local Petco seems to be one of the good ones!


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

*First Visit 9/10/13*

This was pretty much the first time I have ever entered a PetCo. 

I recently picked up betta keeping as a hobby again after about 12 years. It started by accident of course, went to PetSmart for cat food, came home with Figgis my CT. I kind of just went crazy from there bringing my total to 10 in less than two months. (S.I.P. Trinette 10/29/13) Hey, it's addictive...:mrgreen:

I actually forgot that PetCo even existed. I went in to look around, check out silk plants, compare prices. FYI, PetSmart is way cheaper, the one by me is anyways... 

I don't know what's up with this location, but it stinks! Like a cat pee drenched car in Las Vegas right when you walk in the the door, it's a little nauseating.. Every single time you walk in, it just slaps you in the face and taste buds, bleh! 

Anyways...

I could see a large selection of cups from a distance. As I got closer, I could see floating fish, and black bottoms. :hmm: Upon further inspection, I found some pretty sad conditions. 

Not only were almost all the "baby bettas" dead, but they were covered in thick fuzzy fungus, eyes nearly rotted away, clearly sitting there for days like that. :shock2: Every single one of the bettas had some kind of fin rot/melt, some so sever, the fins resembled little strings. All of them were loosing color, had extreme stress stripes and delayed breathing.

I'd say 90% of the cups were filthy! I mean FILTHY! We all have seen it somewhere, the black chunks and molding brown gunk COVERING the bottom of the cups. And we think "what even is that?", brown stuff being poo & food, if they even get fed. But some of the gunk I see in those cups, it looks like...well...dirt.

Please Note! These are my PERSONAL opinions and experiences with this companys specific location. I have voiced my complaints every single time and the conditions have not changed. You are welcome to post your own experiences with this company or any other big name stores here too and I hope the differ from mine.

Thanks for reading. =)

These are the photos I took on my first visit, even though there was plenty more to take. And the strange part is the two "cleanest" cups pictured below had the dead and dying fish. The Dragon PK and amazing blue PK at the bottom had nubs for fins, they could not swim.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

*10/17/13 Visit*

BE ADVISED! There are photos of dead or dying fish in these photos. This is my battle with PetCo to change the way they care for their bettas. This has been a 2 month battle and there is still no change.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

*10/29/13 Visit*

BE ADVISED! There are photos of dead or dying fish in these photos. This is my battle with PetCo to change the way they care for their bettas. This has been a 2 month battle and there is still no change. 

I am going there today 11/1/13. When i took this photos on the 29th, I spoke to yet another manager and really let him know how i felt. I taped the conversation, he said he would take care of it himself, so I'm going to make sure he did.

We'll see how it goes.


----------

